# I'm parting out a '86 5000cs turbo fwd.



## audiquattro89 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello All,
I'm currently parting out a 1986 audi 5000cs turbo fwd model, it has a 3 speed auto tranny that went out on it. I think the tourque converter is probably just bad. It will shift into p,n, but when you put it in drive nothing happens. The exterior is a dark silver metallic color, email me for pics. It has a very nice black leather interior and it appears as if all the electrics work well. I will either sell direct via paypal or my ebay store, contact me at [email protected] and we'll make a deal, thanks!


----------



## danfromsyr (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: I'm parting out a '86 5000cs turbo fwd. (audiquattro89)*

is it a wagon or sedan? 
I need a cheap wagon hatch 'latch release' from the pushbutton in.
not the pieces on the sides (catches and rods) or the power lock actuator. just the middle release bits. 
ours is broken.


----------

